# Spillway Vibrato



## stevtron (Oct 20, 2019)

I'm just curious ( nah, I'm impatiently ?) - is there a roughly release date ?


----------



## Robert (Oct 21, 2019)

We're close, I hope....

The core functionality is done but I'm just not quite happy with the sound yet.


----------



## stevtron (Oct 22, 2019)

Let me guess: too much latency in full wet/vibrato mode ?


----------



## azerty_guitar (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm impatiently  too


----------

